# just for laughs...



## Sammie_Lou (Dec 13, 2011)

Spotted this in the grocery store parking lot last night. Sorry for the poor quality - it was taken in the dark with my camera phone. lol


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 13, 2011)

CUTE! LOL!


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Dec 14, 2011)

haha isn't it? I felt like a creep, standing there taking a picture of somebody's car in the parking lot, but it's all good.


----------

